# Husky 395 help



## goosecall1

Hey guys i have a 395 that i really dont cut with other then racing against some buddys i have the big bore kit in her but i want it faster any pointers with out dumping tone of money in her?? Thanks


----------



## Man of $tihl

How big is the wood your racing? What size sprocket are you running? A good square ground chain will add speed also. Does your saw have a muffler mod? Next step would be porting it. There are lots of porting threads in this section and the chainsaw section.


----------



## goosecall1

r fritz said:


> How big is the wood your racing? What size sprocket are you running? A good square ground chain will add speed also. Does your saw have a muffler mod? Next step would be porting it. There are lots of porting threads in this section and the chainsaw section.


 
Sweet thanks but i am new to this all its a stock sprocket log size around 18 .i am running a 20 inch bar with full chisel chain. What dose square mean can you walk me through the muffler mods thank you so much we have a race this weekend


----------



## Man of $tihl

Square ground chain is the fastest cutting chain you can buy . Even faster if you can learn to sharpen it yourself. The wood has to be clean though. No dirt or mud because it dulls faster. Here is the Baileys link. Bailey's - 20" Oregon Chainsaw Chain Loop I will get a pic of one of my race chains to give you a better idea of what square ground chain looks like. I will also get a pic of a muff mod as well. Its very simple and you can get decent gains from it. That big 395 would cut faster if you put a 8 tooth sprocket on it as well. I assume it has a 7 on it now?


----------



## goosecall1

r fritz said:


> Square ground chain is the fastest cutting chain you can buy . Even faster if you can learn to sharpen it yourself. The wood has to be clean though. No dirt or mud because it dulls faster. Here is the Baileys link. Bailey's - 20" Oregon Chainsaw Chain Loop I will get a pic of one of my race chains to give you a better idea of what square ground chain looks like. I will also get a pic of a muff mod as well. Its very simple and you can get decent gains from it. That big 395 would cut faster if you put a 8 tooth sprocket on it as well. I assume it has a 7 on it now?


 
Hey really appropriate that pic eould be great for the muffler mod to i will pick up that chain and sprocket


----------



## goosecall1

r fritz said:


> Square ground chain is the fastest cutting chain you can buy . Even faster if you can learn to sharpen it yourself. The wood has to be clean though. No dirt or mud because it dulls faster. Here is the Baileys link. Bailey's - 20" Oregon Chainsaw Chain Loop I will get a pic of one of my race chains to give you a better idea of what square ground chain looks like. I will also get a pic of a muff mod as well. Its very simple and you can get decent gains from it. That big 395 would cut faster if you put a 8 tooth sprocket on it as well. I assume it has a 7 on it now?


 
Hey really appropriate that pic eould be great for the muffler mod to i will pick up that chain and sprocket


----------



## goosecall1

r fritz said:


> Square ground chain is the fastest cutting chain you can buy . Even faster if you can learn to sharpen it yourself. The wood has to be clean though. No dirt or mud because it dulls faster. Here is the Baileys link. Bailey's - 20" Oregon Chainsaw Chain Loop I will get a pic of one of my race chains to give you a better idea of what square ground chain looks like. I will also get a pic of a muff mod as well. Its very simple and you can get decent gains from it. That big 395 would cut faster if you put a 8 tooth sprocket on it as well. I assume it has a 7 on it now?


 
Sweet thanks i will order that chain and sprocket them pics of the muffler mods and how you did it would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## goosecall1

Sweet thanks yea pic of the muffer mods would be great


----------



## Man of $tihl

The first pic is my jonsered 2186. I drilled a hole through the muffler and muffler support, then put a spark screen between the two. The second is my hot woods ported Husqvarna 372 GTG/race saw. You need to readjust your carb. these modifications will make your saw run lean and burn your top end up. Just richen your H screw untill your saw four strokes at WOT(wide open throttle) As long as you hear it four stroking, your saw will be fine.


----------



## newmexico

*muffler mods*

Heres a link to an older discussion on muffler modifications. Lots and lots of good ideas in it.
 Lakesides MM Thread


I did my 395 muffler using a 288 deflector and screen.

View attachment 199304


View attachment 199305


----------



## Jeffrey27

*10 TOOTH SPROCKET- get one*

I put a 10 tooth sprocket on my new 395 and all I can say is SHAM-WOW. It's not scary at all, just keep the chain tight and cut like you normally do.... only faster.


----------



## Jeffrey27

*10 tooth sprocket- GET ONE*



goosecall1 said:


> Hey guys i have a 395 that i really dont cut with other then racing against some buddys i have the big bore kit in her but i want it faster any pointers with out dumping tone of money in her?? Thanks


 
I put a 10 tooth sprocket on my 395 and it cuts great. Just keep the chain tight. I also drilled a dozen 3/8" holes in the muffler.... I like it.


----------



## Jeffrey27

*8 tooth???*



Man of $tihl said:


> Square ground chain is the fastest cutting chain you can buy . Even faster if you can learn to sharpen it yourself. The wood has to be clean though. No dirt or mud because it dulls faster. Here is the Baileys link. Bailey's - 20" Oregon Chainsaw Chain Loop I will get a pic of one of my race chains to give you a better idea of what square ground chain looks like. I will also get a pic of a muff mod as well. Its very simple and you can get decent gains from it. That big 395 would cut faster if you put a 8 tooth sprocket on it as well. I assume it has a 7 on it now?


 
7 tooth sprockets should be illegal. They are a waste of time and time is money. You don't want an 8 tooth either. 10 tooth sprockets are where it's at. Try one, I guarantee you'll love it. Just keep your chain tight and leave your rakers a little higher.


----------

